# Olive Wood



## tbird1957 (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anyone just finished an Olive Wood pen with Olive Oil?

T J


----------



## gbpens (Feb 2, 2014)

While olive oil may look good on the wood, but it will go rancid. Any oil will be a porous  finish and attract dirt from our hands. Try BLO with CA.


----------



## mark james (Feb 2, 2014)

Not yet...  But with my salad tonight...  :drink:

I've used Walnut Oil, Danish Oil and Mineral oil - all with and without paste wax.  I like the finish, but it wears off quickly.  I still like the sheen sometimes, so it comes down to what you want it to look like in 6 months.  I don'e sell, so others will probably say that for sales, a more permanent sheen is needed.

Have fun!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 2, 2014)

I just use sanding sealer & friction polish on my olive wood pens.


----------



## KenV (Feb 2, 2014)

I knew an old spoon maker who boiled his spoons in olive oil for a while to give them a durable life.   Never had a complaint about bad flavors coming from the spoons in years of use.   

I doubt that will work well for a pen, so more conventional surface treatments are likely to work.  Olive oil is not a "drying oil".


----------

